# Warnung vor hardware-onlineshop.de



## geri (13 Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte auf einen Internetbetrüger aufmerksam machen,vielleicht
kann man dadurch andere potentielle Käufer schützen.
Es geht um folgenden Internetversandhandel:
http://hardware-onlineshop.de/ Mein Sohn !7 Jahre hat dort für 470€ von
seinem Lehrlingsgeld per Vorkasse eingekauft aber keine Ware erhalten.
Ich habe dann mehrmals versucht mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt zu treten.
Die angegebene Telefonnummer hat nur einen Anrufbeantworter, alle meine
E.Mails wurden nicht beantwortet.
Daraufhin habe ich auf eigene Recherche herausgefunden das die angegeben
Adresse falsch ist,das Haus existiert nicht. Unten habe ich die Daten
des Inhabers eingefügt. Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei erfolgte,Anwalt ist eingeschaltet und Verbraucherschutz informiert.


[Modedit by Hippo: Firmendaten gelöscht. NUB beachten]


----------



## mn1 (14 Dezember 2013)

Diese Warnung kann ich nur unterstützen. Auch ich habe gestern Anzeige erstattet, weil auf meine Bestellung über knapp 100 Euro nach der Bestätigungsmail keine weitere Reaktion mehr erfolgte. Ansage bei Anruf unter der Tel.Nr., aber auch nie jemanden über die bei der Domainregistrierung eingetragene Mobil-Nr. erreichen können. Auch keine Antwort auf Mails. Also Finger weg von "hardware-onlineshop.de"!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt der Shop nicht verdächtig. Nur der Hinweis, daß ab der 2. Bestellung auf Rechnung geliefert wird, läßt den Verdacht aufkommen, daß es kein zweites Mal gibt. 

Die USt.-Id. scheint ungültig zu sein:


> Infos zur angefragten USt-IdNr DE259253860:
> Formaler Aufbau: entspricht den uns bekannten Landesvorgaben
> Prüfziffernberechnung: ist fehlerhaft - Prüfsumme stimmt nicht



Ungewöhnlich ist auch, daß die Domain bei Sedo zum Verkauf steht:
http://www.sedo.com/search/details.php4?language=de&domain=hardware-onlineshop.de
Bei Sedo kann man Informationen zum Eigentümer erhalten.

Auf dem Server mit der IP 188.65.149.2 liegen nur drei Domains, die unterschiedliche Besitzer haben, aber vermutlich in Beziehung stehen und Hinweise auf den Betreiber geben könnten:
blogshpere.de      
hardware-onlineshop.de      
yumble.de (www.yumble.de gepingt)​
Wie hast Du herausgefunden, daß das Haus nicht existiert? Die Adresse scheint an einem Gewerbegebiet zu liegen. Allerdings liefert Google keinen Adressbucheintrag zu der Hausnummer, daß ist schon merkwürdig. Kommen Euere Briefe an die Adresse zurück?

Wer war der Eigentümer des Bankkontos? Bei welcher Bank wurde das Konto geführt?

Auf den schnellen Blick scheint es sich hier nicht um einen klassischen Fakeshop zu handeln, sondern vielleicht den Versuch die Domain für den Verkauf aufzuwerten, oder ein eingestelltes Projekt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Ihr Euer Geld mit etwas Glück wiederseht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## geri (15 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Nebelwolf
Vielen Dank für deine Recherche. Ich habe mich mal bei Sedo angemeldet und erfahren das die Domain in Östereich ansässig ist. Einen Besitzer habe ich nicht herausbekommen. Es ist richtig das die angegebene Strasse in Augsburg in einem Gewerbegebiet liegt. Ich habe eine Schlosserei in der Hausnummer 12 angerufen.
Der nette Herr am Telefon bestätigte mir das es noch eine Nummer 10 gibt aber keine Hausnummer 2 wie angegeben,dieses Haus existiert noch nicht. Der Eigentümer des Bankkontos nennt sich Patrick Schweizer,die BIC Nr. GENODEM1GLS führt mich zur GLS Gemeinschaftsbank Bochum.
Das bringt mich aber alles nicht viel weiter,ich sehe auch im Moment keine Möglichkeit das Geld wieder zu sehen.
Wünsche einen schönen 3.Advent
Geri


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Hast Du die Domaininhaber der beiden anderen Domains angerufen? Hast Du mal bei smart-weblications.de nachgefragt?

Du solltest die Infos (falsche USt.Id., nicht existierende Adresse, eMail mit Zahlungsaufforderung, etc.) zusammenstellen und mit dem Sicherheitsbeauftragten der GLS Gemeinschaftsbank für Leihen und Schenken telefonieren. Die Bank ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLS_Gemeinschaftsbank ) ist nicht so groß und für guten Kundenservice bekannt, eventuell kennt man den dort den Fall schon und Du bekommst einen gute Tip, wie Du Dich weiter verhalten sollst. 

Die Festnetznummer ist bei Sipgate registriert. Hier könnte man (besser via Anwalt), mit dem Hinweis auf gewerbliche Nutzung, versuchen an den Anschlußinhaber zu kommen, aber dies ist eher weniger erfolgversprechend. 

Wenn Du Anzeige erstattet hast, kannst Du über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht nehmen dann bekommst Du Adresse des Kontoinhabers und ggf. weitere ermittelte Fakten. Dann kannst Du Dein Geld zivilrechtlich einfordern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## geri (15 Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank Nebelwolf
Die Idee, sich mit der Bank direkt in Verbindung zu setzen hatte ich auch schon. Meine Bank hat versucht in Bochum die Adresse des Kontoinhabers heraus zu bekommen,leider rücken sie die aus Datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht raus obwohl meine Bank (Raiffeisen) auch diesem Bankenverbund angehört.
Ich werde aber trotzdem einmal eine Mail mit allen mir bekannten Fakten da hin senden ,wenn die sich nicht kooperativ zeigen ist das meiner Meinung nach Beihilfe zu einer Straftat.

Geri


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Dezember 2013)

geri schrieb:


> Ich werde aber trotzdem einmal eine Mail mit allen mir bekannten Fakten da hin senden ,wenn die sich nicht kooperativ zeigen ist das meiner Meinung nach Beihilfe zu einer Straftat.



Nein, Datenschutz. Die Polizei dürfte die Adresse erhalten haben, daher via Rechtsanwalt Akteneinsicht nehmen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## mn1 (16 Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem fehlenden Haus an der Adresse ist sicher. Ich hatte einen Bekannten in Augsburg gebeten, dort mal vorbeizufahren, da der zufälligerweise seit einiger Zeit auch in diesem Gewerbegebiet arbeitet. Der hat mir bestätigt, dass dort kein Haus mit der Nr. 2 existiert. Auch ein Telefonat von mir mit einer Augsburger Polizeiinspektion in der Nähe hat ergeben, dass der Beamte sich dort, wo es sein müsste, nicht an ein Gebäude erinnern konnte und er auch weder unter dem Firma noch unter dem Namen "Patrick Schweizer" irgendeinen Eintrag zur gewerblichen Tätigkeit dort finden konnte.

Ich werde dann wohl mal warten, was die polizeilichen Ermittlungen ergeben. Viel Hoffnung auf das Geld mache ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Es ist leider schade für Leute, die einen seriösen, kleinen Online-Versand betreiben wollen und für die Vorauskasse eine wichtige Zahlungsart darstellt. Solche Betrüger versauen natürlich bei den Verbrauchern das Vertrauen in kleine, eher unbekannte Shops - insbesondere wenn auch noch soweit alles üblicherweise Prüfbare weitestgehend unverdächtig aussieht (sonst könnte man sich ja noch über die eigene Dummheit ärgern). So wird man dann halt immer wieder zu den großen und bekannten Shops "getrieben" und die Kleinen haben's noch schwerer als es eh schon ist.


----------



## Goblin (16 Dezember 2013)

Hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und was per Nachnahme bestellt. Mal sehen was passiert


----------



## geri (16 Dezember 2013)

Die Idee ist gut. Aber aufpassen,falls wirklich ein Paket kommen sollte im Beisein des Postbeamten öffnen. Normalerweise darf das Paket erst geöffnet werden wenn der Postbeamte das Geld in der Hand hat.Wenn das nicht möglich ist,Annahme verweigern.
Und unbedingt den Absender notieren.
Geri


----------



## geri (16 Dezember 2013)

mn1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem fehlenden Haus an der Adresse ist sicher. Ich hatte einen Bekannten in Augsburg gebeten, dort mal vorbeizufahren, da der zufälligerweise seit einiger Zeit auch in diesem Gewerbegebiet arbeitet. Der hat mir bestätigt, dass dort kein Haus mit der Nr. 2 existiert. Auch ein Telefonat von mir mit einer Augsburger Polizeiinspektion in der Nähe hat ergeben, dass der Beamte sich dort, wo es sein müsste, nicht an ein Gebäude erinnern konnte und er auch weder unter dem Firma noch unter dem Namen "Patrick Schweizer" irgendeinen Eintrag zur gewerblichen Tätigkeit dort finden konnte.
> 
> Ich werde dann wohl mal warten, was die polizeilichen Ermittlungen ergeben. Viel Hoffnung auf das Geld mache ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Es ist leider schade für Leute, die einen seriösen, kleinen Online-Versand betreiben wollen und für die Vorauskasse eine wichtige Zahlungsart darstellt. Solche Betrüger versauen natürlich bei den Verbrauchern das Vertrauen in kleine, eher unbekannte Shops - insbesondere wenn auch noch soweit alles üblicherweise Prüfbare weitestgehend unverdächtig aussieht (sonst könnte man sich ja noch über die eigene Dummheit ärgern). So wird man dann halt immer wieder zu den großen und bekannten Shops "getrieben" und die Kleinen haben's noch schwerer als es eh schon ist.


Wir sollten mal miteinander telefonieren 0000-000000.

Tel.Nr gelöscht. BT/Mod


----------



## Goblin (16 Dezember 2013)

Mach die Nummer weg !!! Bist du irre ???


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

Danke Goblin. Hab sie schon gelöscht.

Wer sich hier angemeldet hat, kann auch private Unterhaltungen starten. Dort können dann Tel.Nr. Mailadressen USW. ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## geri (16 Dezember 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Mach die Nummer weg !!! Bist du irre ???


Entschuldigung,das wusste ich nicht,bin neu hier ,war auch nicht meine private Nummer.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

Hi Geri, grade DANN nicht eine Tel.Nr. im Internet preisgeben. Egal ob hier oder sonst wo.
Du glaubst ja nicht, was das für ein gefundenes Fressen für Betrüger, Abzocker, Callcenter, Werbetreibende oder einfach nur Klingelstreichgängster ist.
Und dann schon nicht mal deine eigene? Ein NoGo!


----------



## mn1 (16 Dezember 2013)

@ geri: Habe mich jetzt auch registriert. Du kannst mich also ggf. über eine private Nachricht kontaktieren.


----------



## marouen (17 Dezember 2013)

leider habe ich auch selber, nach langer Erfahrung im Internetkauf, diese Erfahrung mit solchen käufer machen müssen. Ich habe letzte woche Dienstag 10.12 mir einen prozessor für meinem Desktop Pc im wert von 170 euro bestellt und habe noch nichts bekommen. Ich dachte ich schau mich so um was über dieser webseite im google steht. dann bin ich auf diese Forum als erste oben gefunden und war dann mir gleich klar! 
Ich muss auch wie es aussieht einen Anwalt anschalten. 
schade 

ich hoffe mn1 und geri könnten mir auf dem laufende halten falls was neues ist.
danke im vorraus


----------



## geri (17 Dezember 2013)

Na klar halte ich alle auf dem laufenden wenn sich was tut. Mir dauert das auch alles zu lange. Ich habe Akte,Verbraucherzentrale,Computerbild,die Bank in Bochum,die Polizei und den Anwalt eingeschaltet.Leider werden wohl vor Weihnachten noch einige geschädigt werden. Man kann nur abwarten bis sich was tut.Ich hoffe nur das den Typen das Handwerk so schnell wie möglich gelegt werden kann.
Geri


----------



## graus (17 Dezember 2013)

Letzten Dienstag auch Geld auf dieses Konto überwiesen. Ich fand es merkwürdig das der Shop nicht in Preissuchmaschinen gelistet war aber eine kurze Recherche ob es sich hierbei um einen fake handelt ergab keine Resultate.

Die GLS angerufen und auch auf die merkwürdige UstID hingewiesen. Werde gleich Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## mn1 (17 Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob es Sinn macht, den verschiedenen Polizeiinspektionen, bei denen jetzt hier überall Anzeige erstattet wird, jeweils auch die Aktenzeichen der anderen Anzeigen zukommen zu lassen?


----------



## geri (17 Dezember 2013)

Das soll bitte ein Moderator entscheiden ob man die Aktenzeichen hier veröffentlichen kann.


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2013)

Aktenzeichen und aufnehmende PI ist ok


----------



## geri (17 Dezember 2013)

Aktenzeichen zu der Betrugsanzeige.ST/1413095/2013
*Polizeipräsidium Westhessen  *Polizeidirektion Rheingau-Taunus
Polizeistation Eltville


----------



## geri (17 Dezember 2013)

Wer entscheidet eigentlich wann, bzw.wie schnell so eine Betrugsseite vom Netz genommen wird ? Im Moment kann da noch jeder fleißig bestellen und der Typ liegt irgendwo in der Sonne und kann vor lachen nicht einschlafen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2013)

Ein Richter.
Oder der Provider kann den Vertrag normal kündigen


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2013)

geri schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet eigentlich wann, bzw.wie schnell so eine Betrugsseite vom Netz genommen wird ?


Kommt darauf an, in welchem Land die Domain registriert und die Seite gehostet wurde. Ein deutscher Richter wird sich für die Drecksarbeit nicht finden, bleiben nur die Provider oder die Unternehmen für die technische Basis, die natürlich gem. ihren AGB gen Domains sperren und Seiten blockieren, wenn man ihnen wegen ihrer Mitstörerhaftung sachlich und fundiert mit einer Schadenersatzforderung droht.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (18 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> .. oder die Unternehmen für die technische Basis, die natürlich gem. ihren AGB gen Domains sperren und Seiten blockieren, wenn man ihnen wegen ihrer Mitstörerhaftung sachlich und fundiert mit einer Schadenersatzforderung droht.



Es gibt aber auch genug Hostingseiten ( z.B. Warez- Hosting ) denen das völlig egal ist wenn sie so eine Meldung bekommen. Und das  z.B. ein Russe auf sowas reagiert wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## passer (18 Dezember 2013)

Selber "Anbieter".
http://multimedia-center24.de/

Jeder sollte dort per NN bestellen, und das Paket mit dem Sandsack dann nicht annehmen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> ...denen das völlig egal ist....


Richtig, leider!


nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> ...das  z.B. ein Russe auf sowas reagiert wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Die Erfahrung gibt mir zumindest dahin gehend Recht, dass man es versuchen kann. Gerade in RU sind auch sehr viele seriöse Anbieter, die streben immerhin wieder die Weltvorherrschaft an. Es gibt dort Gewebeversagungsverfahren, davon träumen Behörden in D nur - natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit der nordkoreanischen Un-Justiz.


Reducal schrieb:


> ...dass man es versuchen kann....


"Man" ist natürlich nicht der Otto Normalo in seiner Wut. Sowas können nur engagierte Strafverfolger bewirken, wenn sie über ihren eigenen Schatten springen und das strafprozessuale Korsett temporär vergessen.


----------



## geri (18 Dezember 2013)

passer schrieb:


> Selber "Anbieter".
> http://multimedia-center24.de/
> 
> Jeder sollte dort per NN bestellen, und das Paket mit dem Sandsack dann nicht annehmen.



Ja,der Shop ist genauso aufgebaut wie hardware-onlineshop.de und auch Patrick Schweizer taucht da wieder auf. Meine Vermutung ist aber das diese Shops in Deutschland oder Österreich ansässig sind. Es sind keinerlei Schreibfehler zu finden. Auch die ganze Aufmachung sieht mir nicht ausländisch aus.


----------



## Goblin (18 Dezember 2013)

Lanferkamp 7 in Iserlohn ist eine leere Lagerhalle. Da wohnt keine Menschenseele und ein Shop gibt's da auch nicht. Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei einer Baufirma in der gleichen Straße

Meine Bestellung ist übrigens noch nicht angekommen !


----------



## geri (18 Dezember 2013)

Allles andere hätte mich auch gewundert,habe angerufen,gleicher Ansagetext.Werde die neuen Erkentnisse auch der Polizei mitteilen.Man sollte in der Überschrift auch vor diesem Job warnen.Weis nur nicht wie ich das noch verknüpfen kann.


----------



## Malatesta (18 Dezember 2013)

Weitere geprellte Käufer: klick


----------



## ela69 (19 Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auch was Bestellt und nicht erhalten. Heute werde ich Anzeige erstatten und zur Bank gehen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2013)

ela69 schrieb:


> ... und zur Bank gehen.


Schön. Und was tun? Mit dem Banker eine Tasse Kaffee trinken?


----------



## alan1 (19 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auch reingefallen. Es ist sicher gut wenn alle Beschädigten die Anzeige erstatten. Geht ganz einfach online: http://www.online-strafanzeige.de/


----------



## geri (19 Dezember 2013)

zur Info
Die Anzeige wurde zur Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Von dort aus geht sie zur zuständigen Dienststelle, welche nur über die Kontodaten durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt werden kann.

Von hier aus besteht keine Möglichkeit die Seite sofort vom Netz zu nehmen.

*Polizeipräsidium Westhessen  * Polizeidirektion Rheingau-Taunus
Polizeistation Eltville


----------



## geri (20 Dezember 2013)

zur Info,vielleicht kann ein Experte etwas mit den gefundenen Daten anfangen:
http://www.webwiki.de/hardware-onlineshop.de#tab_technik-server


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2013)

geri schrieb:


> zur Info,vielleicht kann ein Experte etwas mit den gefundenen Daten anfangen:
> http://www.webwiki.de/hardware-onlineshop.de#tab_technik-server


Eher nicht, so ist das Internet!



> Der Webserver mit der IP-Adresse 216.8.179.25 von Hardware-onlineshop.de wird von Next Dimension betrieben und befindet sich in Windsor, Canada. Der Webserver betreibt mindestens 29.751 weitere Websites und wird daher als "Massenhost" eingestuft.


Ein technischer Dienstleister in Kanada hat für deutsche "Opfer" nahezu keine Bedeutung und für Strafverfolger erst recht nicht! Wetten, dass der Shopbetreiber nicht mal die vereinbarte Rechung an den Webserverbetreiber bezahlt oder womöglich fremde Daten zur Zahlung nutzt?


----------



## Malatesta (20 Dezember 2013)

[email protected] 
Könnte man auch mal anschreiben: klick


----------



## geri (20 Dezember 2013)

Malatesta schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Könnte man auch mal anschreiben: klick


hab die mal informiert, Geri


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2013)

denic schrieb:
			
		

> . Falsche Daten nämlich berechtigen die DENIC zur fristlosen Vertragskündigung, und von diesem Recht machen wir auch Gebrauch.


so selten wie Schneefall  in der Sahara


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2013)

geri schrieb:


> hab die mal informiert


...und in ihrer Weihnachtsruhe gestört. Verantwortlich ist für die Denic nämlich der Registrar, nicht deren Kunde. Ob der Kunde mit der Domaine bescheißt oder nicht, ist der Denic völlig Bockwurst.



Reducal schrieb:


> In der Regel bemüht sich entweder der Support oder der Syndikus der Denic irgendwann um solche Peanuts_._


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Dezember 2013)

geri schrieb:


> zur Info,vielleicht kann ein Experte etwas mit den gefundenen Daten anfangen:
> http://www.webwiki.de/hardware-onlineshop.de#tab_technik-server


Die Daten sind veraltet, der Hardware-Onlineshop.de liegt auf der IP 188.65.149.2 und nicht auf dem oben genannten Massenhost. Hat jemand sich schon mal die Mühe gemacht, die beiden Besitzer der anderen Websites auf dem Server zu kontaktieren? Für mich sieht das alles nicht wie ein von Anfang an geplanter Betrug aus, sondern eher nach einer gescheiterten Selbständigkeit, daher könnte es sich bei den Seiten um seine ersten Kunden handeln.

Die GLS-Bank sollte auf jeden Fall immer schriftlich (+ Fax mit Sendebericht) informiert werden. Das Konto könnte bereits gesperrt sein, dann würden die letzten Überweisungen rückabgewickelt. Da die Bank sehr klein ist, hat man durchaus eine Chance mit dem Sachbearbeiter, der den Fall bearbeitet, persönlich zu sprechen, wenn man in Bochum vorbeischaut. Da braucht man natürlich doppelt Glück, erstens muß der Mitarbeiter mit einem sprechen wollen, und zweitens muß er auch irgendwas sagen wollen, z.B. ob es sich lohnen würde einen Titel gegen den Kontoinhaber zu erwirken.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Malatesta (20 Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte den selbsternannten "Netz-Guru".de (*hust*) und Karate-Kid  schon mal angeschrieben. Bisher ohne Antwort. Er scheint sich nicht sonderlich zu scheren, was er da hostet.


----------



## alan1 (20 Dezember 2013)

hier sind die Bankdaten von dem multimedia-center24.de:

Inhaber: Patrick Schweizer
Kto.nr.: 8384588003
BLZ: 70120400
BANK: DAB-Bank
IBAN: DE04701204008384588003
BIC: DABBDEMMXXX

Scheint eine Bank aus München zu sein.
Ich denke schon dass die Betreiber die betrügerische Absichten hatten...



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Die Daten sind veraltet, der Hardware-Onlineshop.de liegt auf der IP 188.65.149.2 und nicht auf dem oben genannten Massenhost. Hat jemand sich schon mal die Mühe gemacht, die beiden Besitzer der anderen Websites auf dem Server zu kontaktieren? Für mich sieht das alles nicht wie ein von Anfang an geplanter Betrug aus, sondern eher nach einer gescheiterten Selbständigkeit, daher könnte es sich bei den Seiten um seine ersten Kunden handeln.
> 
> Die GLS-Bank sollte auf jeden Fall immer schriftlich (+ Fax mit Sendebericht) informiert werden. Das Konto könnte bereits gesperrt sein, dann würden die letzten Überweisungen rückabgewickelt. Da die Bank sehr klein ist, hat man durchaus eine Chance mit dem Sachbearbeiter, der den Fall bearbeitet, persönlich zu sprechen, wenn man in Bochum vorbeischaut. Da braucht man natürlich doppelt Glück, erstens muß der Mitarbeiter mit einem sprechen wollen, und zweitens muß er auch irgendwas sagen wollen, z.B. ob es sich lohnen würde einen Titel gegen den Kontoinhaber zu erwirken.
> 
> Nebelwolf


----------



## passer (20 Dezember 2013)

Meine "Test" Nachnahme Bestellung wurde auch nach 3 Tage
"nicht bearbeitet".
War abzusehen, das die Zahlungsart nur zur Vortäuschung von Sicherheit dient. Die Mühe, Steine abzuschicken wird man nicht tun.

Setzen auf die Vorauskasse, da man 13€ spart.
Und so unwissende per Vorauskasse zahlen.


----------



## alan1 (20 Dezember 2013)

das ist die Antwort von DAB Bank auf die Anfrage ob die uns helfen können den Sachverhalt zu klären:

"Wir bitten zunächst um Verständnis, dass wir auf Grund der Vertraulichkeit von Bankdaten keine Auskünfte darüber geben können und dürfen, ob wir für bestimmte Personen oder Institutionen als Bank tägig sind.
Gleichzeitig sind wir über Hinweise stets dankbar, die uns auf eventuell kriminelle oder zumindest fragliche Geschäftspraktiken von Kunden unseres Hauses aufmerksam machen. Wir gehen solchen Benachrichtigungen selbstverständlich nach. Soweit eine intensive Prüfung des Einzelfalls ein negatives Bild ergibt, ziehen wir nötigenfalls Konsequenzen und kündigen die Konto- bzw. Depotführung auf.
Inwiefern im vorliegenden Fall eine Prüfung erfolgte und ob diese zu einem positiven oder einem negativen Ergebnis führte, können wir Ihnen leider aus eingangs dargestellten Gründen nicht mitteilen."

War auch zu erwarten... Zumindest werden sie den Typen beobachten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Dezember 2013)

Nun, man kann auch einen kleinen Geldbetrag überweisen und schauen ob das Geld wieder zurückkommmt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## graus (23 Dezember 2013)

Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf Aktenzeichen: *500000-234225-13/4*

Mit der Info:
Da sich der Sitz der Firma in Bayern befindet, wird die Anzeige
zuständigkeitshalber nach Augsburg weiter geleitet.


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2013)

.....und geht postwendend zurück, wenn es den Sitz dort gar nicht gibt. Nennt man auch Vorgangstourismus.


----------



## geri (27 Dezember 2013)

Beide Onlineshops sind nicht mehr aufrufbar. Ob die nun vom Betreiber oder der Staatsanwaltschaft dichtgemacht wurden? Auf alle Fälle können die Ganoven zumindest mit diesen beiden Seiten keinen Schaden mehr anrichten. Mal schaun ob und wie es nun weitergeht.
Geri


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2013)

Ich komm da bei Google raus. Haben wohl eine Umleitung eingerichtet. Die Domain geht also noch

Meine auf Nachnahme bestelle Ware ist natürlich nicht angekommen. War auch klar


----------



## online-käufer (27 Dezember 2013)

Habe am 17.12.13 ebenfalls etwas bei der Firma bestellt für 179,26 € und die Wahre bis heute nicht bekommen. Nun ist der Shop im Netz nicht mehr auffindbar.
Habe ebenfalls Strafanzeige in Berlin online gestellt unter der Nummer *@27.12.2013-18222570*


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2013)

Hast Du eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail erhalten ?


----------



## Hagen (27 Dezember 2013)

Habe am 15.12.13 bei Multimedia-Center24 für etwa 201,- € bestellt und am 16.12.13 den Betrag überwiesen. Die Homepage der Firma war echt professionell. Habe zuvor das Internet nach negativen Eintragungen zu dieser Firma durchforstet, negativ. Ich habe eine Bestellbestätigung mit der Kontoverbindung erhalten, mehr nicht. Heute habe ich Strafanzeige wegen Warenbetrug erstattet. Der zuständige Polizeikommissar machte mir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen. Es vielen in Bezug auf den Täter in etwa die Worte "wer mit dem Computer umgehen kann ist meistens nicht doof". Das Geld habe ich persönlich schon abgeschrieben. Es ist schade für die seriösen Anbieter. Ich werde nie mehr etwas mit Vorauszahlung kaufen. Einen Rechtsanwalt werde ich wegen fehlender Rechtsschutzversicherung nicht einschalten.


----------



## online-käufer (27 Dezember 2013)

Ja ich habe die Betätigung von der Polizei bekommen.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch folgenden Text per Mail und Fax an die Bank geschickt.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Am heutigen Tag, den 27.12.13 habe ich: ...  Strafanzeige wegen Betruges, gegen Ihren Kunden  Patrick Schweizer mit dem Konto: 8384588003
eingereicht.

In einem Onlineshop "www.hardware-onlineshop.de" Max-Josef-Metzger-Straße 2, 86157 Augsburg, UST.-idNr. DE259253860, den Ihr Kunde offensichtlich betreibt, habe ich am 17.12.13 zwei Sandisc SDXC 64 gb Speicherkarten zu 179,26 € bestellt (Art.Nr. IMGR6I Best. Nr. 20095). Die Ware ist bei mir bis heute nicht angekommen und die Internetadresse sowie der Telefonanschluss des Shops ist seit  ca: 26.12.13 nicht mehr erreichbar.

Besagte Summe von 179,26 € habe ich am 17.12.13 unter dem Verwendungszweck: "Nr. 20095, 17.12.2013, 16:06., SDXC Card 64 GB"
auf das Konto von Patrik Schweizer IBAN: DE06430609678220398600 bei Ihrer Bank überwiesen.
Da es neben mir noch weitere Geschädigte gibt, die ebenfalls Strafanzeige gestellt haben, liegt hier offenbar ein großangelegter Betrugsfall vor.

Ich fordere Sie deshalb auf, besagte Summe von 179,26 € einzufrieren und nach Klärung der Angelegenheit auf mein Konto bei der
...
Zurückzuüberweisen.

Beste Grüße,

...

Anlage: Kopie der Strafanzeige mit der BearbeitungsNr.: @27.12.2013-18222570  als PDF

Als nächstes wäre eine Mahnung an Patrik Schweizer gut mit Fristsetzung für Rücküberweisung des Geldes und dann ein "Mahnbescheid", den man auch online aufsetzen und abschicken kann.
Aber wir haben ja keine Privat-Adresse. Die muss wohl ein Anwalt herausfinden. Wenn Herr Schweizer mit dem Geld nicht schon längst über alle Berge ist.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2013)

> Wenn Herr Schweizer mit dem Geld nicht schon längst über alle Berge ist


 
Wenn es den überhaupt gibt ! Ich bezweifele es mal. Wer besch..... will gibt doch nicht seinen richtigen Namen und Bankverbindung an


----------



## geri (27 Dezember 2013)

Um ein Bankkonto zu eröffnen muss ich enen Personalausweis vorlegen.


----------



## geri (27 Dezember 2013)

Die Formalitäten sind zwar von Bank zu Bank unterschiedlich, auf jeden Fall muss allerdings die Identität des Antragstellers, also desjenigen, der ein Girokonto eröffnen möchte, nachgewiesen werden. Wer ein Girokonto eröffnen möchte, sollte also einen gültigen Reisepass (mit aktueller Meldebestätigung) oder einen Personalausweis mitführen. Sind sämtliche Unterlagen durch den Bankmitarbeiter überprüft, kann man in der Regel direkt über sein neues Konto verfügen. Also Geld einzahlen, überweisen oder per EC-Karte abheben.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2013)

Oder das Konto gehört einem Muli der noch gar nichts von seinem Glück weiß

Es wurden auch schon Konten mit gefälschten oder geklauten Persos eröffnet !


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2013)

[ir] Ne Goblin, das geht nicht mit gefälschten oder geklauten Persos. Das ist ja verboten.... [/ir]


----------



## passer (27 Dezember 2013)

Hier noch so ein Pups-shop
http://diegostore.net/index.php?route=common/home

Klassisch: Werben mit Zahlungsarten die nicht vorhanden sind und die "Wir über uns Seite" sorgt für den Rest.


----------



## Goblin (27 Dezember 2013)

> mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns. Trotzdem stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang


 
Ja was denn nu ? 100 Jahre,oder erst am Anfang ? Irgendwo hab ich den Blödsinn schonmal gelesen ?!

Werd mal mein Testkauf starten




> *Bei dem Online-Shop www.diegostore.net, der vermeintlich günstige Elektronikwaren anbietet, handelt es sich nach unserer Einschätzung um einen Fake-Shop*


 
http://www.watchlist-internet.at/fake-shops/vorsicht-nicht-bei-wwwdiegostorenet-einkaufen/

Ganz interessante Seite. Mal runterscrollen und lesen


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2013)

passer schrieb:


> diegostore.net.



Dieser Fakeshop gehört zu einer komplett anderen Bande. Ich würde sagen zu dieser hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/elefanten-kameras-com-und-technologiesworld-de.41177/

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn Ihr die unterschiedlichen Betrügerbanden nicht durcheinander werft!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2013)

Würd mich net wundern wenn das alles ein und die selben "Inhaber" sind


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Würd mich net wundern wenn das alles ein und die selben "Inhaber" sind


Hast Du dafür eine Begründung, oder glaubst Du, daß es nur eine Fakeshop-Bande gibt?
Die Shops beider Gruppen sind völlig unterschiedlich aufgezogen. Das beginnt bei den Texten und endet mit der Bankverbindung. Ich kann nicht den Hauch einer Gemeinsamkeit erkennen, außer daß beide ihre Kunden betrügen wollen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2013)

Dieser Spruch mit den 100 Jahren stand bei beiden Shops. Die AGB sind auch gleich

Wenn ich mich nicht irre war sogar die Bankverbindung gleich ?!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2013)

Hardware-onlineshop.de hatte eine deutsche Bankverbindung, die Elefantenkameras eine in GB. Den Satz mit den 100 Jahren habe ich nur bei den Elefanten, aber nicht bei diesem Onlineshop gesehen. Die Ersteller von H.de haben deutlich bessere Sprachkenntnisse gehabt, als die von Elefanten-kameras.com.

Lies Dir mal beide Threads durch.

Nebelwolf


----------



## geri (28 Dezember 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hardware-onlineshop.de hatte eine deutsche Bankverbindung, die Elefantenkameras eine in GB. Den Satz mit den 100 Jahren habe ich nur bei den Elefanten, aber nicht bei diesem Onlineshop gesehen. Die Ersteller von H.de haben deutlich bessere Sprachkenntnisse gehabt, als die von Elefanten-kameras.com.
> 
> Lies Dir mal beide Threads durch.
> 
> Nebelwolf


*Richtig,das seh ich auch so.*
Geri


----------



## alan1 (3 Januar 2014)

Jetzt habe ich auch eine Az.: *ST/2221621/2013, PD Lörrach. *Die Strafanzeige habe ich online noch am 19.12.13 gestellt. Es hat etwas länger gedauert...


----------



## geri (6 Januar 2014)

zur Info,Antwort von Denic
Die DENIC registriert lediglich Domains und ist für die Inhalte von Websites nicht
verantwortlich. Sofern Sie eine Website entdecken, deren Inhalt Ihnen als
rechtswidrig erscheint, sollten Sie sich daher nicht an die DENIC wenden, sondern
an die Polizei, die Staatsanwaltschaft oder auch an die Freiwillige
Selbstkontrolle der Multimediadienste-Anbieter. Zwei der sich mit diesem Thema
befassenden Webseiten lauten:

http://www.fsm.de/ http://www.naiin.org

Bezüglich der von Ihnen angesprochenen Domaindaten möchten wir Sie in diesem Falle
bitten, zwei unterschiedliche schriftliche Nachweise (nicht zustellbares
postalisches Schreiben und eine Einwohnermeldeamtsauskunft) bei DENIC
einzureichen, damit wir uns Ihrem Anliegen schnellstmöglich annehmen können.

Weitere Informationen dazu finden Sie ebenfalls in unseren FAQs

http://www.denic.de/faq-single/542/248.html?cHash=e28e870cc52799fbdf212d2485587aa2

Der aktuell zuständige Provider wird daraufhin über den Mißstand informiert und
aufgefordert, die Domaindaten schnellstmöglich zu korrigieren, damit DENIC Ihnen
aktuelle korrekte Domaindaten zur Verfügung stellen kann. Sollte sich der
Domaininhaber wider Erwarten tatsächlich nicht konform der DENIC Domainrichtlinien
und / oder -bedingungen verhalten und keine Beseitigung des Mißstandes angestrebt
werden, so behält sich DENIC in diesem Falle dann das Recht vor, den Domainvertrag
zu kündigen und die Domains zu löschen (vgl.
http://www.denic.de/domainbedingungen.html, §7).

Mit freundlichem Gruß

*Ich habe denen mal das Schreiben vom Gewerbeamt Augsburg zukommen lassen.*
*Geri


*


----------



## sherhard85 (15 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn es nicht ganz explizit dem Thema des Threads entspricht, möchte ich doch kurz diesen Beitrag mit meiner Erfahrung verfassen:

Hab aus aktuellem Anlass diesen Thread gelesen und bin zufällig über einen interessanten Namen gestolpert...
Auch ich bin vor 3 Tagen diesem "Patrick Schweizer" auf den Leim gegangen... Allerdings nicht über den, hier diskutierten Shop, sondern über die Site www.schuh-burner.de, wo ich mir Montag abends ein Paar Schuhe bestellt habe (sinnbefreiter Lustkauf beim Langeweile-Surfen neben dem faden TV-Programm bei ausgeschaltetem Gehirn und absoluter Unbedachtheit....)
Im Nachhinein muss ich fast schon lachen, dass ich darauf hereingefallen bin, trotz der ganzen (i.d.T. bereits erwähnten) kleinen Vorzeichen, welche die Absichten des Anbieters offenlegten... 
Wollte dann, gerade eben über mein "Kunden-Konto" den Status der Order abfragen und musste feststellen, dass die Seite nicht mehr existiert. Auch sehr seltsam ist, dass über den Laptop meiner Freundin, die Google-Shopping-Suche nach Nike Air Max ltd 2 Modellen in den Farben weiß/blau, ausschliesslich den Shop "Schuh-Burner.de" listet. Über meinen PC bei gleichen Suchkriterien keine Spur dieses Anbieters, selbiges über Mobilgeräte...Für weitere Recherche war jetzt noch keine Zeit
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Dieser Herr Schweizer hat sein Betrugs Port Folio anscheinend etwas weiter gestreut! Wer weiss, wie viele andere Käufer in verschiedenen Sparten disem A****  sein Taschengeld aufgebessert haben...

Das Bankkonto, auf welches ich überwiesen habe:

Unsere Bankverbindung:
Inhaber: Patrick Schweizer
Kto.nr.: 0002121778
BLZ: 20090500
BANK: Netbank
IBAN: DE83200905000002121778
BIC: GENODEF1S15
Verwendungszweck: Ihre Bestellnummer 

und Impressum:

Schuh-Burner.de | Inhaber: Nina Jüttich & Patrick Schweizer, Rehkamp 8, D-30853 Langenhagen schuh-burner.de
Nina Jüttich & Patrick Schweizer
Rehkamp 8
D-30853 Langenhagen
Tel.: +49 511 16581536


aber jetzt heisst´s erstmal, den freien Tag mit Polizeibesuch und Anzeige erstatten zu versüssen...
Mall sehen ob meine Bank noch was machen kann, auch wenn ichs nicht glaube, da die Überweisung mit den 102 € schon seit gestern durch ist.

Vielen Dank, dass ich diese Plattform nutzen durfte!


----------



## mn1 (10 März 2014)

Kurzes Update:

Gestern habe ich von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft ein Schreiben bekommen, dass das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wird, da keine Person ermittelbar war. Das Bankkonto wurde demnach auch mit einem gefälschten Ausweis eröffnet. Falsche Angaben und gefälschte Dokumente also wo auch immer man hinsieht.

Armer Rechtsstaat - man ist in solchen Fällen wohl offenbar vom Kommissar "Zufall" abhängig, ansonsten haben solche Betrüger scheinbar "freie Bahn". Da müsste dann vermutlich eine Gesetzesregelung her, die bei irgendeinem notwendigen Schritt tatsächlich auch die Vorlage ECHTER Dokumente überprüft (Domain, Bank, ... ?).

Der Fall macht mich zumindest skeptischer hinsichtlich dem Einkauf bei einem mir zuvor unbekannten Online-Shop. Schade für neue, kleine und doch seriöse Anbieter, die es so natürlich schwerer haben werden.


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2014)

Man kann zwar verlangen, dass alles geregelt wird, aber das würde (wie hier) Wunschdenken bleiben. Mehr Vorschriften würden sich Nachteilig auf Innovationen der Händler und Spontanität der Kunden auswirken. Leider nutzen das aber eben auch die Betrüger aus. Wer heute naiv Geld per Vorkasse an einen fremden Onineshop ins Nirvana überweist muss sich leider auch ein gewisses Restrisiko zurechnen lassen. Außerdem, man könnte sowas zwar hypothetisch national regeln aber das Internet ist nunmal einen internationale Angelegenheit.


----------



## geri (8 September 2015)

Hallo
Es gibt gute Neuigkeiten im Fall Patrik Schweizer. Die beiden Typen wurden wohl dingfest gemacht. 
Ich habe von der Polizei Augsburg einen Fragebogen erhalten den ich zu diesem Thema ausfüllen muss.
Vielleich besteht ja noch Hoffnung auf Zurückerstattung meiner 470,€
Hier die beiden Namen der Beschuldigten: (...).
Es sind insgesamt nicht weniger als 27 Onlineshops aufgeführt die die beiden betrieben und die Verbraucher um ihr Geld gebracht haben.
Bei Bedarf kann ich diese hier auch veröffentlichen.
Das Verfahren wird bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg unter dem dortigen Aktenzeichen 603 Js 142044/14 geführt.
Gruß Geri


----------



## geri (29 Mai 2016)

Die Gerichtsverhandlung gegen (...)  findet am 02.06.2016 in Augsburg, Gögginger Str.101 , Sitzungssaal 130 / 1.OG , 09.20 Uhr statt.
Ich werde da sein.


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2016)

Na wenigstens ein Lichtblick


----------



## geri (29 Mai 2016)

Ja, bin als Zeuge geladen. 400 km Anreise. Ich hoffe die Verbrecher sind lange weg vom Fenster. 
Mit viel Glück sehe ich ja sogar mein Geld wieder.


----------



## sina (12 Juli 2016)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Ausgang des Prozesses? Und kann mir jemand die Adressen der beiden nennen? Möchte Zahlungsklage gegen diese beiden einreichen. Bin auch auf einen Online-Shop reingefallen im letzten Jahr. ..


----------



## geri (12 Juli 2016)

Hallo
Der Prozess wurde leider wegen Erkrankung des Verteidigers kurzfristig abgesagt. Laut Auskunft der Staatsanwaltschaft sind die Beschuldigten  bis zum neuen Prozesszermin auf freiem Fuß.
Somit haben die Verbrecher genug Gelegenheit das ergaunerte Geld zu sichern, könnte kotzen.
Adressen kann ich keine geben aber sicherlich freut sich das Landgericht Augsburg über weitere Zeugen.
Hier die Telefonnummer wo du dich mal melden solltest. 0821-3105 1560 Mo.-Fr. 8-12 Uhr.
Aktenzeichen: 1KLs 803 Js 142044/14 (2)
Beschuldigte: (...)
Mit ein wenig Google-Hilfe kann man die Adressen aber auch finden.....,viel Glück.


----------



## sina (14 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank. Die Namen sind mir bereits bekannt. Konnte die Adressen aber leider nicht finden.. weiß ja nicht einmal den Wohnort, sodass meine google-Suche leider erfolglos verlief..


----------



## geri (19 Juli 2016)

Ich finde leider auch nichts mehr, vor einem halben Jahr war das noch möglich.
Sollte ich wieder eine Einladung zur Gerichtsverhandlung bekommen werde ich mich hier melden.
Gruß Geri


----------



## sina (28 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank.


----------

